# 2 needed for Venice, LA (Nov 3 & 4)



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

We have a group of 4 of us coming from Bryan/College Station to fish w/ Capt Eddie on Sat (Nov 3) and Capt Jerry on Sun (Nov 4). We would like 2 more folks to join us to lower the costs some more.

We have accommodations in Venice on a houseboat (http://www.bluewinglodge.com/).

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

What kind of fishing are you doing (offshore, inshore, or one day of each)? What are the estimated total costs?


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

This time of the year, the only thing worth focusing on are BIG TUNA (as in "yellowfin over 150lbs"). The "bycatch" will likely include 50+/- blackfin tuna, 5' long AJs, and maybe cobia and/or dolphin.

I told my wife the budget *for everything* was $1000.


----------



## raruga (Sep 19, 2012)

*in response to your post*

is that $1000/angler or $1000 divided between the existing 4 of you now?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

TxFig said:


> This time of the year, the only thing worth focusing on are BIG TUNA (as in "yellowfin over 150lbs"). The "bycatch" will likely include 50+/- blackfin tuna, 5' long AJs, and maybe cobia and/or dolphin.
> 
> I told my wife the budget *for everything* was $1000.


you really want to GO to Venice...:doowapstamore like $1400 but hash !!!


----------



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Interested*

Just send details of cost. When and where. Would love to finally go out with this group finally. Have only been out with one group from Venice.
[email protected]


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Here are the costs - it will get divided among however many people are in our group.

Boat is $1200/day 
Gas (for the boat) is estimated to be ~$600/day
Lodging is $200/night

We are fishing 2 days. If you do the math, that makes $2000/day * 2 days = $4000

If we have 6 people, that means EACH person pays $650 just for the boat & a place to sleep.


Add on to this the cost of 
... tip (generally about $50/day)
... getting there (car pooling)
... food you eat while there
... possibly staying in the lodge Sunday night and coming back Monday morning

I like to overestimate these costs, so I'm guessing about $350 in additional costs (per person).

Hence, I get an over all cost of $1000 PER PERSON (if we have 6).


----------

